#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Piping Materials Guide

## Mohamed

*Piping Materials Guide



* 

*

ISBN:* 0750677430
*Author:* Peter Smith
*Publisher:* Gulf Professional Publishing
*Edition:* (December 22, 2004)
*Hardcover:* 360 pages
*URL:* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Summary*
The only book of its kind on the market, this book is the companion to our Valve Selection Handbook, by the same author. Together, these two books form the most comprehensive work on piping and valves ever written for the process industries. This book covers the entire piping process, including the selection of piping materials according to the job, the application of the materials and fitting, trouble-shooting techniques for corrosion control, inspections for OSHA regulations, and even the warehousing, distributing, and ordering of materials. There are books on materials, fitting, OSHA regulations, and so on, but this is the only "one stop shopping" source for the piping engineer on piping materials
- Provides a "one stop shopping" source for the piping engineer on piping materials
- Covers the entire piping process. 
- Designed as an easy-to-access guide 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

password:

password: abuyaserSee More: Piping Materials Guide

----------


## TELLKESS

Thank You

----------


## blackdonkey

Thank You

----------


## munari

Thank You

----------


## munari

Thank You

----------


## kamrankhalid

Thank You

----------


## MAHMOOD52

Thank You

----------


## MAHMOOD52

Dear Mr. Mohamed
Your linl for downloading of Piping Materials Guide was expiered and dose not work else.so please add a new download link.
thank you.
Mahmood52

----------


## ukrishnan

Thank You

----------


## ikkal

Thank You

----------


## garimidisunilkumar

Thank You

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## ahsan

Thank You

See More: Piping Materials Guide

----------


## farzam

Thank You

----------


## say2gun

thank you

----------


## engrfaisal

Thank You

----------


## pmadhu

Thank You

----------


## ikkal

Dear Sir, the file on the two link above was expired. Can you please upload the file again.

Best Regards,
ikkal

----------


## saadullah

Thank You

----------


## Ashraf Dkhkhny

Thank You

----------


## Ashraf Dkhkhny

Thank you verry mutch  :Smile:

----------


## kiqbal9

thanks,

----------


## kiqbal9

Thank You

----------


## badawizeadan

Thank you

----------


## Eng. Ahmed S. Ibrahim

can this book to be upload again since i didnt have the chance to download it and it will help me alot in my work as piping engineer


thanks,See More: Piping Materials Guide

----------


## wonder_004

Sir,
This kink is not working.
please provide me the link.

ajaykumar04@gmail.com

Regards,
Ajay Kumar

----------


## Nasir

Dear Mr. Mohamed

Download Links of Piping Materials Guide have expiered

Please add a new download link.

Very Thanks

----------


## ahsan

Thank You

----------


## Antonio

Thank You

----------


## tan999

Having difficulty with download. It appears file is not there. Any help?

Thanks...

----------


## aswini_nirma

I am not able to access the Book at the provided address. Can you please add a new download link. This seems to be a very good reference book.

Regards,

Aswini

----------


## Ochuko

Dear Mahmood52,
Please the download link for piping materials guide has expired. Could u help with the ebook again. Thanks for all ur efforts.

----------


## john1964

Dear Mohd,
Please upload, the link doesn't work now.
Regards,
John

----------


## john1964

Dear Mohammed, Please upload again. Many Thanks, John

----------


## john1964

Dear Mohammed,
Please upload the file again. The file seems to have expired due to long time -no access.
Sukran habibi for all the good work.
John

----------


## gangulianurag

Dear Sir,

the link that u have posted is culminating to "file not found". so can u plz reattach the file. Thanks in advance.
 regards,
Anurag Ganguli  :Smile:

----------


## nbadrawi

I am trying to open the link to down load the file of piping materials guide but I could not. Could you please help me? thank you in advance.

See More: Piping Materials Guide

----------


## omkarkadam2007

thank u

----------


## Ochuko

I don't think its available anymore

----------


## waseem iqbal

i  am trying to download piping material book but an error is encountered that file is not found.plz help me in this regard

----------


## Processor

Please reload this book.

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thanks

----------


## luigi4545

file does not exist at either location

----------


## Gautier

Link is expired - Could you please provide new link

Thanks very much

----------


## kott

file no longer available!

who kepps it, please download it again.

thanks

----------


## gabovm

The link is not working.

----------


## shankargee

Dear brother note the file is not found in two websites. please re upload.

----------


## summerguyin

mohamed ,both of the links are dead ,,,cud u pls upload it again...wud b thankful brother..

----------


## raulelite

Dear Mohammed, Please upload again.

See More: Piping Materials Guide

----------


## princesrinivas

Mohmad sir thanks for ur guidence.iam a fresh mechanical engineering graduate working in andhra sugars ltd.,chemical division as trainee engineer.please reupload piping materials guide on mega upload as rapid share does not permit free down load.

----------


## raulelite

pleace upload again. thanks

----------


## isaac.vergara

Thank You!

----------


## A.Venugopal

Dear Mr. Mohamed, 

The link for the material guide expired and I am sorry I could not be access it  in time. Could you kindly re load it . I am looking for some data on creep and rupture properties of piping material at elevated temperatures. I remember this data was in ASME Sec II. Could I request for some help in this area either from you or from any forum members.

Thanks a lot

Warm regards

Venugopal

----------


## A.Venugopal

Dear Mr. Mohamed, 

The link for the material guide expired and I am sorry I could not  access it  in time. Could you kindly re load it . I am looking for some data on creep and rupture properties of piping material at elevated temperatures. I remember this data was in ASME Sec II. Could I request for some help in this area either from you or from any forum members.

Thanks a lot

Warm regards

Venugopal

----------


## AnandV

Piping Materials Guide

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## A.Venugopal

Thanks a lot Mr Anand V. May I request some one to help me to get creep and rupture propertes of material at elevated temperatures. Sec II could help me .

Best regards

Venugopal

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

AnandV  : You always make a great job
Mohamed Elhagar : Your contribution is appreciated

----------


## toyotavigo34

please upload again

----------


## PrashantR

link not valid pl upload it again

----------


## sheroo_mady

good book thank u

----------


## meghua

Hi,



Could you please upload the book again?

The links provided must have been timed out and do not work any more

regards,

SanjaySee More: Piping Materials Guide

----------


## achi81

Salamun aleykum Mohamed,

please can you send me "Piping materials guide" via mail? Because the link isnt function anymore....

Carlo(underline)andrekov@yahoo.de

Thanks a lot....

----------


## meghua

Hi,

Can you please upload this book once again kindly? The original links (megaupload & rapidsharee) have long expired.

Many thanks in advance

cheers,

----------


## lagr

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## meghua

thanks heaps

cheers,

----------


## jaylovely

Thanks very much

----------


## inconel

Thank u

----------


## Budiana

Thank you very much lagr

----------


## amshah

Thanks man

----------


## sharfin

Thank you very much lagr

----------


## cafe_denda2000

hello all,

here is a link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## viki1910

hi,

   will u plzz post this book again???


regds,
Vikas

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks u

See More: Piping Materials Guide

----------


## princesrinivas

link not available. please post it again.

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

thanks for sharing this information

----------

